# Which gear oil should I use?



## my04gti (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to replace the gear oil in my car.....I have a 2004 GTI 1.8t. Any ideas of what brand I should use and weight and where can I get it? I have been reading about Redline or GM Syncromesh......would those work in my car?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

GL-4 75-90W any one.


----------



## my04gti (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Ok here is another dumb question.......I found the drain plug and I see I will need a 17mm allen wrench but where the heck is the plug where I refill the gear oil?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (my04gti)*

OEM tranny fluid.
The refill plug is on the side of the transmission, and if i'm not mistaken both the refill and drain plugs are 12mm "XZN" 12 pointed bits.
Tip- undo the fill plug first, in case you can't undo it at least you know BEFORE you drain.


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (my04gti)*

On your car and mine (05 GTI 1.8T) both plugs are 17mm allen.
I just did my tranny fluid - used OEM fluid G50. It should be GL-4 -- GL5 fluid is too "slippery" as I've read and can mess up the brass pieces inside.
Filling up the tranny is tough unless you have some sort of pump. I don't so I removed the battery to get to it from the top - then a funnel and a long hose works fine - you can also find a nice reservoir with attached hose at Autozone.


_Modified by dococ at 8:15 PM 4-5-2010_


----------

